# AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011-Reboot



## dennisissure (Dec 6, 2010)

The following message pops up every 5 or 10 minutes. It is very annoying

Your computer needs to be restarted in order to finish the updating process (AVG cannot update important services while the system is using them.)

OS is Windows 7 64-bit
4 GB memory installed
Intel I3 Core Processor

Please help me with this issue so I can continue the usage of my PC.

Dennis


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

IMPORTANT! - Please do NOT restart your computer if you haven't already.

There is a problem with AVG's update 3292 on Windows 7 - 64-bit platforms that will cause a crash loop.

If you haven't restarted then please follow the instructions in the this link to delete two files so this update doesn't load.

http://product-team.blog.avg.com/20...tml?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed

If you did and the system crashed then follow the instructions further down to recover the system.

Please let us know how you make out.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

No reply back. You may be too late. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

What's with the evil grin?


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

I think it's a matter of the picture-I've never met a Pekingese yet who wasn't grinning like that at me. Could be something about me, of course-cats grin at me like that too.


----------

